# Western Holly Town & Country



## STOVE911 (Jan 12, 2006)

We recently purchased a home that came with a Western Holly Town & Country double oven/gas stove.  Though it is in working condition it could use a little exterior refurbishing.  Does anyone know of a place in the San Antonio TX area that does work on vintage stoves????


----------



## the dude (Jan 13, 2006)

What exaxtly do you need done to it?


----------



## STOVE911 (Jan 13, 2006)

The top of the stove needs to be sanded down and repainted (white) and  it could use some new stove burners... the rest of the stove is still in pretty good condition


----------



## PaulJ (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds like an afternoon job. Sorry I don't know any shops but if you have any specific questions on doing it yourself ask away and I will try to help. I've done it before, not on that brand, but other vintage stoves.


----------



## STOVE911 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Paul J -  I thought about doing it myself but I was unable to find "stove paint" in the color white. Any suggestions?  I'm also not sure where I can purchase burners that fit my brand of stove.  The burners we have do not fit correctly and end up sitting slanted.  We are also having a problem keeping our pilots lit.  Apparenlty the pilot is so low they blow out easily- I know there has to be a way to adjust it-I just don't know how... any help is appreciated


----------

